# 73 Fair Lady



## Jack Alope (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking for a value on this bike, its all OG has never been serviced, has all the original parts.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 21, 2018)

Opaque blue is a very pretty and somewhat rare color. Still, girls bikes don’t fetch too much. If you live in or a near a decent sized metro I’d think you could drum someone up who’d pay $150-$200 for it. My 2 cents...


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 23, 2018)

As long as the prospective customer is not a NC State fan you could call it Carolina Blue...

BTW - as far as value, if it is a J89-4 and still has the three speed hub then it is missing the Sturmey-Archer shifter, shift cable, cable stop, and indicator chain. So its not all OG, but what is left may be all OG.


----------



## Jack Alope (Nov 27, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> As long as the prospective customer is not a NC State fan you could call it Carolina Blue...
> 
> BTW - as far as value, if it is a J89-4 and still has the three speed hub then it is missing the Sturmey-Archer shifter, shift cable, cable stop, and indicator chain. So its not all OG, but what is left may be all OG.



I have since this pic was taken, replaced the missing shifter parts, and yes i has the 3 speed hub works perfectly.
and what is the J89-4?
thanks


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 27, 2018)

Jack Alope said:


> I have since this pic was taken, replaced the missing shifter parts, and yes i has the 3 speed hub works perfectly.
> and what is the J89-4?
> thanks



Schwinn model number for your specific bicycle.


----------

